# [SOLVED]a file owned by multiple owners

## zacinfinite

is it possible in Linux to make a file belong to more than one group?

Also is it possible to have more than one owner on a file?Last edited by zacinfinite on Sun Sep 25, 2011 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bjlockie

No to both.

If you need a file readable by more than one use (but not anyone), make a new group that each use you want can be a member of.

http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml

----------

## Hu

You could also use filesystem ACLs to grant access selectively without creating groups for every possible permutation of access.

----------

## Spidey

Tutorial here: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Use_filesystem_ACLs

You need to add xattr and acl support in your kernel.

----------

